# Sweet Pea Shrub



## danielle (Apr 15, 2013)

I was wondering if any one knows if a sweet pea shrub AKA petite butterfly AKA polygala fruticosa is safe for sulcatas. It is a drought tolerant plant and is a native plant from South Africa. I have looked all over and I can not find any info on this one. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 15, 2013)

Nothing that I would consider definitive relating to tortoises, but there's this:


> Polygala fruticosa (Polygalaceae) is said to have anti-fungal properties, and it is also used to purify blood and heal mucous membrane. Common to many areas of South Africa and thus available to tortoises in the wild. Content unknown.



And this:


> Polygala fruticosa (P.J. Bergius) is one of the most popular medicinal plants in South Africa but to date there is no documented evidence corroborating its safety. This study thus aimed to determine the toxicity profile of the aqueous extract of Polygala fruticosa by determining its effects after acute and sub-chronic oral administration in female mice and rats, respectively. In adult mice, single oral administrations of the aqueous extract of Polygala fruticosa (2-20 g/kg body weight) induced an increase in the incidence of general behavioural adverse effects. The mortality rate also increases with increasing dosage (LD(50)=10.8 g/kg). In rats, daily single oral doses of Polygala fruticosa aqueous extract (0.1 and 1g/kg) were well tolerated behaviourally after 31 days of dosing (LD(50) much higher than 1g/kg) and induced no significant changes in body and organs weights. However, haematological and biochemical parameters showed a significant decrease in platelet count and significant increases in ALT, AST and creatinine levels suggesting disturbances of haemopoiesis, liver and kidney functions. *Overall, the findings of this study indicate that Polygala fruticosa is non-toxic and has, at low dose, a low toxicity potential in acute and chronic oral administrations, respectively. However, at high chronic oral doses, Polygala fruticosa has significant anti-haemopoietic, hepatotoxic and nephrotoxic activities.*


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2013)

It is native to South Africa, and used medicinally, but is also toxic.


----------



## danielle (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 16, 2013)

I recently found this website <http://www.feedipedia.org/> and they survey for just about anything hoofed stock can eat, and give a rough breakdown of the nutrient components.

I think by default, as your plant is not listed, it would not be safe for animal feed.

Will


----------

